
Spotify device pairing persists online, leading to remote pranks - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/30/spotify_speaker_pairing_internet/
======
samizdis
> "If you give your Wi-Fi password to a guest and they connect to one of your
> devices they can continue to control the devices when no longer on the LAN.
> They can remotely wake the devices up and play music."

